# os9 won't install



## .jeremy_a> (Jan 22, 2003)

I searched around a bit, because I noticed this seems to be a common problem, for some with osx on thier computer.

Well I do not have either on my computer, I have a completely black/empty hard drive. I have an os9 install disc, and a osx10.1.2 install disc (copy) I try booting from the os9 disc, and nothing happens, it won't even read the CD, I am able to install osX on the computer. If I try to install 9 from the desktop it says I need classic to install classic. (catch 22 anyone?).
So i restart with the os9 disc in the drive using option and "C" and neither will recognize the CD.  

I am not positive that the os9 install disc is the original cd that came with the computer. I remember reading that, that might be a part of the problem but I was unable to find any information on the subject.

My computer is a G4 dual 800 proc. quicksilver.


----------



## Azora (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi!

I wanted to have both systems, too. And this is what I did:

I installed Mac OS X normally from CD and it worked great! 
Then I realized that I need OS 9 for one old program. 
For this you have to boot from your OS 9 CD and then you have to create an disc image of 500 MB and select it (I called it "Classic") as your HD for installation.

Now, it automatically opens "Classic" when starting an old program.

Hope this will help! But I have to say that I have original CDs...


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 24, 2003)

Since there is nothing on the Hard drive, try starting the computer, then insert the CD, then hold down the C key. 

By the way, do you have an Apple Keyboard or a third party one?  The C key command will not work on some third party keyboards. Get an Apple keyboard and I bet your problem will be solved.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .jeremy_a> _
> *I am not positive that the os9 install disc is the original cd that came with the computer. I remember reading that, that might be a part of the problem but I was unable to find any information on the subject.
> 
> My computer is a G4 dual 800 proc. quicksilver. *



This is most likely your problem. It's not booting for 1 of 2 reasons:

If it's a retail disk: your machine shipped with a later version of OS9, therefore the resources needed to boot the machine are not available on the OS9 retail disk.

If it's a copy included with a computer: your copy of OS 9 is not the one that came with the machine. If it came with anything else, it won't work. Apple cripples them to make sure people aren't passing around the boot cd for their new computers to all their friends.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KrinkleCut _
> *This is most likely your problem. It's not booting for 1 of 2 reasons:
> 
> If it's a retail disk: your machine shipped with a later version of OS9, therefore the resources needed to boot the machine are not available on the OS9 retail disk.
> ...



The retail CD should be able to boot on any machine. If it is the original CD. If it is a copy of a copy, then it could be the copy was not made right and there is no system folder on it. 

If it is an original CD, then it could be a bad one. That happens periodically. If you bought those CD's from Apple, I'd call them. If you got them from a third party company, I'd call them. If they are CD's from an iMac or another computer, forget it. The CD that says iMac will not work on any other machine.  If it says G4, Call Apple. You should get a replacement.


----------



## KrinkleCut (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cheryl _
> *The retail CD should be able to boot on any machine. If it is the original CD. If it is a copy of a copy, then it could be the copy was not made right and there is no system folder on it. *



Not true. If the machine shipped with 9.1 or 9.2.x and your retail cd is 9.0, it won't work. Can't.

If it's a bad copy, then that is a whole other matter.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 29, 2003)

If the CD came with OS X, then it is OS 9.2.  That should boot any computer capable of running it.


----------

